# Bald Eagles and Other Native Ohio Wildlife Slated to Arrive Tuesday Morning at Ohio S



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A variety of Ohio wildlife, including two bald eagles, is slated to arrive at the Natural Resources Park on the Ohio State Fairgrounds between 9:30 a.m. and noon on Tuesday, July 29. 7/8/08

More...


----------

